# Car Speaker Repair



## hyperlite240 (Mar 16, 2009)

The aftermarket speakers I installed in the back deck of my car have become separated from the mounting plate somewhat. Also, the woofer cone has partially detached from the rubber surround in one of them.

I believe it's something I could repair myself, with the proper adhesive. Anyone know of a good adhesive I could use? In addition to the vibration of the speakers, it would need to be able to withstand exposure to sunlight and relatively hot temperatures, as it regularly gets above 90°F during the summer where I live, and much hotter sitting in a parking lot all day.

The woofer cone is made of carbon-injected polypropylene and the surround is made of butyl rubber.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

There are some urethane based glues on the market these days, would be excellent for that.

http://www.gorillaglue.com/glues/gorillaglue/index.aspx


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I'd go with clear silicone myself. I have used it to repair tears in speakers. Its flexibility is handy for sound, of course, but also for the sometimes extreme heat in cars.


----------



## hyperlite240 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! Gorilla glue is great, and it may work, but the glue guide on their site says their glues don't bond to polypropylene.

http://www.gorillaglue.com/glues/glue-guide.aspx

I'll give the clear silicone a shot, but the gorilla is my second choice. I'd like to get it right the first try because I have to rip apart the back of my car to get to the rear deck speakers. Anyway, thanks again!


----------

